# Recent Graduate Relocating; Visa options?



## cj- (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi,

I currently live in Northern Ireland and hold an Irish passport, I have recently graduated and recieved a full honours degree from an UK univeristy. I want to spend up to 12months in the USA to live and work. I have no family in the USA however I do have several close friends that hold greencards.

What is the best visa and course of action to take in my suitation to achieve a visa that will allow me to work in the USA?

Regards 
CJ


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Internship or work & travel may be options for you. Search option will bring numerous threads discussing this.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Irish Students are eligiable for a 12 month working holiday visa to America. Look it up!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Weebie said:


> Irish Students are eligiable for a 12 month working holiday visa to America. Look it up!


Work Abroad, Volunteer Abroad and Teaching Overseas programmes - BUNAC

I believe there is also an irish graduate program but have no info


----------



## The_Elliotts (Jul 19, 2010)

I know that BUNAC can organise student/graduate visas for Canada so I would think that probably stands for the states. So far as I'm aware you can apply for new visas and stay up to the age of 30 without having to leave the country. Maybe worth giving them a call or checking out the website


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The_Elliotts said:


> I know that BUNAC can organise student/graduate visas for Canada so I would think that probably stands for the states. So far as I'm aware you can apply for new visas and stay up to the age of 30 without having to leave the country. Maybe worth giving them a call or checking out the website


Depending on what side of the fence you are on - fortunately this is not possible. There is no such thing as renewing visas in country until you are 30:>)))


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

twostep said:


> Depending on what side of the fence you are on - fortunately this is not possible. There is no such thing as renewing visas in country until you are 30:>)))


The WHV for Canada allows Australias to renew their WHV for as long as they want unlimited as long as they still meet the requirements if the Visa. Essentially Australians are granted unlimited work access to Canada until the age of 31


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Weebie said:


> The WHV for Canada allows Australias to renew their WHV for as long as they want unlimited as long as they still meet the requirements if the Visa. Essentially Australians are granted unlimited work access to Canada until the age of 31


.

OP is Irish and asked about options to spend a year in the US. What applies to Australien in Canada is a different cup of tea.


----------



## The_Elliotts (Jul 19, 2010)

twostep said:


> Depending on what side of the fence you are on - fortunately this is not possible. There is no such thing as renewing visas in country until you are 30:>)))


Work Canada Visa Eligibility

So far as I know this is organised exclusively through BUNAC. My best mate has applied for a student visa through BUNAC and was accepted. If you want to go before January you need to get your application in by the end of August otherwise the ealiest you can go is Feb.

Most info is on the website but the addtional info she was given over the phone was that the way things currently stand once the 12months is up she can reapply to extend her stay up to the age of 30 without having to leave the country. However they did say that it looked as though that may be about to change and that by the time she reapplies she may have to leave the country temporarily. However I am talking about Canada, US visa may be different. I'm a couple of years too late for student visa so am looking into the skilled migration route!

Good luck.


----------

